# Wish to send my 14 year old European boy to study a year in Australia



## bvdhaegen (10 mo ago)

Hello,
We all know how important English is nowadays. Therefore i would like to send my 14 years old boy to an Australian school. Today he goes to College de Maredsous in Belgium. 
We hear different stories about what is required to study in Australia. We cannot reach the Australian embassy in belgium to ask.
We might have a family who would be happy to take care of him.
If anyone has some info, we would be very happy to hear.
Thank you. Bernard


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

bvdhaegen said:


> Hello,
> We all know how important English is nowadays. Therefore i would like to send my 14 years old boy to an Australian school. Today he goes to College de Maredsous in Belgium.
> We hear different stories about what is required to study in Australia. We cannot reach the Australian embassy in belgium to ask.
> We might have a family who would be happy to take care of him.
> ...


There are various state based information sites for overseas students in Australia, such as: Approved student exchange organisations

I've known of people hosting such students for a year at time.


----------



## bvdhaegen (10 mo ago)

Thank you very much. If you have some contacts it would be great


----------

